# Jessem stock guides



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

CLEAR-CUT STOCK GUIDES

I wasn't aware of these . I'm liking how the wheels are at a 5 degree angle to push the material up against the fence . Anyone try these? 

I see they make them for table saws too


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

RainMan1: I have been also looking at the Stock Guards for the last few months. Seem to be a very well made and robust product.

I really need to talk to someone who has a pair before I open the wallet. As routinely run feather boards on the TS and router table, I keep asking myself: "What will it do that my feather boards do not already do?" And I can not come up with a satisfactory answer....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I read the reviews on Amazon and everyone was pretty pleased . I wish we had a member here wh had them though. 
I watched the video on the table saw version and was very impressed


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well I read the reviews on Amazon and everyone was pretty pleased . I wish we had a member here wh had them though.
> I watched the video on the table saw version and was very impressed


I have a set, had them for a year now. Still in the box. Forget to use them as the feather boards work so good. 

Just for you guys tho, I will set them up and take some pictures of them in use.

Herb


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Well I read the reviews on Amazon and everyone was pretty pleased . I wish we had a member here wh had them though.
> I watched the video on the table saw version and was very impressed


Rick, you mean to tell us you don't already have these somewhere in your shop? LOL


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ray Newman said:


> RainMan1: I have been also looking at the Stock Guards for the last few months. Seem to be a very well made and robust product.
> 
> I really need to talk to someone who has a pair before I open the wallet. As routinely run feather boards on the TS and router table, I keep asking myself: "What will it do that my feather boards do not already do?" And I can not come up with a satisfactory answer....


 Same here, I look at them and think pretty cool, but not cool price. And feather boards do such a great job for cheap.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I keep looking at them and thinking, _'Those'd be fantastic for holding large panels tight to the fence!'_
That's the bane of my woodworking existence; I always seem to apply just enough force in the wrong direction allowing my ripped panels to pull slightly away. Just bad practice on my part. If I concentrate on not allowing it to happen, no problem; it's not like it's out-of alignment-type-pulling-away. 
Also doesn't happen if someone's giving me a hand with full sheets.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are some pictures I just took. They seem to work good, I needed to put a little inward pressure on the board to keep it from chattering. But on the long piece they fed good and didn't try to work away from the fence, the short one was a full cut in a piece of maple.. It is a lot faster in that I didn't have to set up the horizontal feather boards. 

When using featherboards sometimes I would want to pull out the material after I started the cut and had to undo all the horizontal feather board set up and the vertical ones then re set it up. With these you can just pull the board towards you to clear it from the cutter bit and the setup stays the same. 

I like it, won't thro all my featherboards away though till I use it some more.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I keep looking at them and thinking, _'Those'd be fantastic for holding large panels tight to the fence!'_
> That's the bane of my woodworking existence; I always seem to apply just enough force in the wrong direction allowing my ripped panels to pull slightly away. Just bad practice on my part. If I concentrate on not allowing it to happen, no problem; it's not like it's out-of alignment-type-pulling-away.
> Also doesn't happen if someone's giving me a hand with full sheets.


thes pull the panel to the fenc...
work very very very very well...
three styles...

Board Buddies... Table Saw Accessories about half way down the page...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The Stick Seal of Approval; good enough for me! 
Thanks, that's what I needed to hear, Stick, and those are the ones I'd been considering.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> The Stick Seal of Approval; good enough for me!
> Thanks, that's what I needed to hear, Stick, and those are the ones I'd been considering.


yur welcome...


----------



## Ed Bray (May 17, 2014)

I've had a set for in excess of 6 months and regularly use them. In fact they are always stored on the router fence and I have only taken them off once when the bit of wood I was machining was physically too thick to use them. I am not too proud to also use featherboards in both orientations if it gives me a better finished result, but typically I just use the Jessums.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Ray Newman said:


> RainMan1: I have been also looking at the Stock Guards for the last few months. Seem to be a very well made and robust product.
> 
> I really need to talk to someone who has a pair before I open the wallet. As routinely run feather boards on the TS and router table, I keep asking myself: "What will it do that my feather boards do not already do?" And I can not come up with a satisfactory answer....


Ray, I have not used these on the TS, I don't know if there is a different one or if this one can be used on the table saw .

I am getting to like these the more I use them as when I make a set-up, I can start a test piece and then remove it easily to check it before I run the whole thing thru. With feather boards it is difficult to pull the piece back and check the cut.

Herb


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Fire65: RE. price. Not inexpensive, but quality machined parts are costly.

Stick is 'dead-nuts on' 'bout Board Buddies. Been using them on the old Uni-saw for a long time. They work and work very well.

Herb Stoops: the test cut set up does make sense. Will now need to re-think this.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Ray Newman said:


> Fire65: RE. price. Not inexpensive, but quality machined parts are costly.
> 
> Stick is 'dead-nuts on' 'bout Board Buddies. Been using them on the old Uni-saw for a long time. They work and work very well.
> 
> Herb Stoops: the test cut set up does make sense. Will now need to re-think this.


Ray, you are right about expensive, but just looking at the quality of workmanship you can see why. In fact I think that it would be hard pressed to buy the materials and machine one for less here. Also I like it when you buy something and it works.

I might just jump for the board buddies for the tablesaw tho. Have to look into that.

Herb


----------



## graycat (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a set of JesseM guides on my table saw. They are most useful when cutting larger pieces of thin materials; where small differences in force applied to a workpiece can result in significant rotation around the blade . . . great for panels, long strips, etc. I look at them as an insurance policy. They do not relieve me of the duty of care - but they make that duty much easier and less onerous. 

I've not tried them on the router (yet); a matter of absent opportunity to date. 

Peter M


----------



## jabram (Oct 14, 2014)

I've used these for one year now on my tablesaw. They work well, very helpful to use with larger panels. I guess my only complaint is you cannot use them with a push stick however they are easy to move out of the way by sliding them back on top of the fence.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I see where Jessem has the table saw models on sale right now,I would love to have them , but they are out of my price point at $240. 

Herb


----------



## riderguy57 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have them both on my tablesaw and my router table. I find the cuts on my tablesaw are much improved and much more under control with the TS version of these. I used them very little on my RT, but what I did do felt very good with good results. I upgraded my RT to a Woodpecker PRP-2 and am looking forward to using them with the SuperFence that came with it.

Scott


----------

